# Is Wayland becoming ready for prime time on FreeBSD?



## obsigna (Nov 27, 2018)

I saw some recent activities in regards to Wayland in the ports. For example graphics/poppler, graphics/cairo and graphics/mesa-libs depend on Wayland since a week or so. Does this mean, that we can easily replace X11 by Wayland on FreeBSD already?

Searching for "Wayland + FreeBSD“ gave nothing conclusive. I am willing to set up a FreeBSD Desktop machine, however I hate X11, shall I wait?


----------



## sidetone (Nov 27, 2018)

There were a lot of recent changes in xorg, where the old versions from packages and ports are incompatible with the updates from ports, that the dependencies seemed to be less. Is Wayland in for some of it, without setting it in options?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 27, 2018)

Seems that way:

```
$ pkg info -ox wayland                                                          
wayland-1.16.0                 graphics/wayland
wayland-protocols-1.16         graphics/wayland-protocols
```
Note that I haven't experimented with this. Some ports relied on Wayland and I let them out of curiosity, but as I said I haven't experimented further just yet.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 28, 2018)

Enable wayland in dri-* by default


----------



## abishai (Nov 28, 2018)

obsigna said:


> Does this mean, that we can easily replace X11 by Wayland on FreeBSD already?


No. Even on Linux this is not easy and we don't have Weston in the ports. Personally, I keep this option disabled.


----------

